# Apply PGR with end of hose sprayer



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyone on here apply PGR with end of hose sprayer? I think with a little practice and trial and error I could figure the rate out. But it takes me about an hour and a half to apply with my spray tank and I do an okay job on coverage and I figure I could cut that to less than 15 minutes with the end of hose sprayer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

NO.

PGR needs to be applied in a proper dilution and stay on the leaf blade for at least one hour. Using a hose end sprayer will defeat both of those purposes.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@JSC1964 most of us are using trinexapac-ethyl, which requires a foliar application and would not work well with a hose end sprayer. I think you might be able to do what you are wanting with the PGR paclobutrazol, but I'm not sure I would trust it due to the lack of precision in the sprayer.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Maybe I'm challenged but there would be zero chance of me applying it evenly compared to using my backpack sprayer. Also, already mentioned by @Mightyquinn, proper dilution would be an issue.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

JSC1964 said:


> Anyone on here apply PGR with end of hose sprayer? I think with a little practice and trial and error I could figure the rate out. But it takes me about an hour and a half to apply with my spray tank and I do an okay job on coverage and I figure I could cut that to less than 15 minutes with the end of hose sprayer.


Be a pioneer. Give it a shot but make sure you take pictures and show us the results. There is always one cowboy in 100 that gets lucky with something.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

JSC1964 said:


> Anyone on here apply PGR with end of hose sprayer? I think with a little practice and trial and error I could figure the rate out. But it takes me about an hour and a half to apply with my spray tank and I do an okay job on coverage and I figure I could cut that to less than 15 minutes with the end of hose sprayer.


Ok... for this one I am going to side with @HungrySoutherner .

PLEASE do this for us all. Rules are meant to be broken. This is why rules exist. I did not become The Lawn Rebel because I followed all the recommendations that everyone offered up.

I am sure with some practice you could get it done. Take one for US..(the team)

If you can, please video this for the rest of us to see. Video the acutal and the after. I am sure that it will be ok IF you are delicate about in how you go about it.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

Well, A challenge from Connor Ward and @HungrySoutherner, can't turn that down. I've discussed PGR at length with our golf course superintendent and he feels there is not much risk if it is under or over applied. Weather permitting the deed should go down Sunday and I'll get the video out first of the week with a follow up a few days later.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

JSC1964 said:


> Well, A challenge from Connor Ward and @HungrySoutherner, can't turn that down. I've discussed PGR at length with our golf course superintendent and he feels there is not much risk if it is under or over applied. Weather permitting the deed should go down Sunday and I'll get the video out first of the week with a follow up a few days later.


Which PGR?


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

JSC1964 said:


> Well, A challenge from Connor Ward and @HungrySoutherner, can't turn that down. I've discussed PGR at length with our golf course superintendent and he feels there is not much risk if it is under or over applied. Weather permitting the deed should go down Sunday and I'll get the video out first of the week with a follow up a few days later.


I'm hoping it works just to see someone pull it off. Its been talked about a bunch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I can think of at least a half dozen reasons why this is a bad idea, but best of luck.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If I was a betting man, I would bet that you just spray the PGR and it has little to no effect whatsoever as it will be too diluted to do anything. But good luck!!!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

JSC1964 said:


> Well, A challenge from Connor Ward and @HungrySoutherner, can't turn that down. I've discussed PGR at length with our golf course superintendent and he feels there is not much risk if it is under or over applied. Weather permitting the deed should go down Sunday and I'll get the video out first of the week with a follow up a few days later.


Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Following for results


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is the golf course super named Ted, by any chance?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Is the golf course super named Ted, by any chance?


LOL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think if you are going to use T-Nex or similar active ingredient you are going to wash it all down into the soil where it will have little effect.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

Using T-Nex. The issue is going to be getting the spray fine enough to sit on top of the grass. Obviously the grass blades will get wet and some chemical will be absorbed but how much just goes to the ground. Then it becomes how much chemical to use to allow for waste and is that waste worth the savings in time. Don't know that until I try it unless someone else has done the experiment and has data.

My superintendents input was just that there wasn't much risk in doing any harm to the grass or environment but he didn't have an opinion on using the end of hose sprayer for PGR.

My grass is currently under regulation so after spraying tomorrow (weather permitting) it may be a few days before I know if any T-Nex was absorbed. My last application was 7/8.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if your trying to save time make a push sprayer, 3 nozzles will do a 60in pass. I can spray my 8k in about 10 min


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

:bandit: While your at it, Double the rate! Something will happen :lol: :thumbup:
The hose end sprayer actually takes more time for me, I bitch at my hose reel for about 3 minutes , because it always tips over... I go out in the yard and start spraying, my never kink hose gets kinked, so I cuss at that for a bit, I set the hose end sprayer down to settle the kink and come back and it's tipped over leaking product into the ground. Half the time I'm guessing whether or not anything is even coming out of the stupid thing. I now use the hose end sprayer jar as a measuring device for FL OZ. I love hose end sprayers!!! :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> :bandit: While your at it, Double the rate! Something will happen :lol: :thumbup:
> The hose end sprayer actually takes more time for me, I b---- at my hose reel for about 3 minutes , because it always tips over... I go out in the yard and start spraying, my never kink hose gets kinked, so I cuss at that for a bit, I set the hose end sprayer down to settle the kink and come back and it's tipped over leaking product into the ground. Half the time I'm guessing whether or not anything is even coming out of the stupid thing. I now use the hose end sprayer jar as a measuring device for FL OZ. I love hose end sprayers!!! :lol:


I feel the same! I can spray it using my M4S battery sprayer way faster than I could with a hose-end sprayer.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I apply Tnex with Ortho dial and spray. I was worried about the amount of water it was mixed with but it seems to work just fine. It


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> I apply Tnex with Ortho dial and spray. I was worried about the amount of water it was mixed with but it seems to work just fine. It


How did you determine the setting on the Ortho Sprayer and how much Tnex did you use per 1k?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Trial and error. Started at the lowest feed rate and kept increasing it until I could get the whole tank empty in a decent amount of time. I normally spray at the 1-2oz on the dial. First time I sprayed Tnex it was at .25oz per k.

I have used up to 1oz per k Tnex but that led me to spraying pac-lo with the dial and spray.

I also add Feature to the tank but you can't add to much of it since it has to be siphoned out. You can hear it struggle sometimes. I just eyeball he amount of feature I put in the tank then fill the rest with water.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

The trick to the ortho sprayer is to always use the same volume of water. So, for example, if you need to get out say 1 oz of chemical, fill the whole bottle with water and the 1 oz of chemical. That way you can easily calibrate yourself and sprayer for the full bottle and it will be the same every time no matter how much chemical you are using. I don't think I would spray PGR with a hose end sprayer, though.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@JSC1964 Did you do it??????


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Did that my first time out with it. Worked but I od'd the grass. It was early fall and i trying to force my oversees timeline to bend to my will. Yellowing galore. It didn't really recover before winter. Seed got a good head start though. It was all good in the spring.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

@JP900++ ......So I guess this means that, since you unfortunately saw some yellowing, applying with the hose end sprayer apparently still allows the PGR effect?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I swear I saw a video of a member just waving a wand across his body like the commercial fert applicators do for fert and herbicides.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes it worked. Uneven coverage. I basically nuked it so it was hard to tell differences overall. I had also cut it short and it was beginning to cool off so far from ideal conditions. My wife wanted to divorce or kill me. Yellowing lasted seriously into November.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JP900++ said:


> Yes it worked. Uneven coverage. I basically nuked it so it was hard to tell differences overall. I had also cut it short and it was beginning to cool off so far from ideal conditions. My wife wanted to divorce or kill me. Yellowing lasted seriously into November.


Different grass type in a different zone but I have a feeling he is going to have similar results.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

So the weather cooperated and I was able to spray today. I decided that if we were going to learn anything here I needed to approach this like a trial. I divided the backyard into three sections. In section 1 I applied only feature and no T-Nex. Section 2 I applied feature and T-Nex together using the Ortho end of hose sprayer. Section 3 I applied feature and T-Nex together using my Ryobi sprayer.

I applied the T-Nex with both methods at the recommend rate for Bermuda. I spent some time yesterday practicing with the sprayer to get my timing down to cover 2000sf per mix. The T-Nex and Feature were mixed with water to fill the bottle on the sprayer.

I found with the Ortho sprayer I was able to successfully wet the grass blades without watering in the chemicals so I do feel there will be at least some results. Also the area I sprayed with the Ortho sprayer took about a quarter of the time the Ryobi took.

Also note that I mow with Husqvarna automower and it mows daily. So the results will not show so much in the growth rate as much as in the appearance of the grass. I use PGR to keep the stems shorter and get more leaf blades. I'll be taking pictures every few days and posting them here and I'll do a wrap up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Trial and error. Started at the lowest feed rate and kept increasing it until I could get the whole tank empty in a decent amount of time. I normally spray at the 1-2oz on the dial. First time I sprayed Tnex it was at .25oz per k.
> 
> I have used up to 1oz per k Tnex but that led me to spraying propiconazole with the dial and spray.
> 
> I also add Feature to the tank but you can't add to much of it since it has to be siphoned out. You can hear it struggle sometimes. I just eyeball he amount of feature I put in the tank then fill the rest with water.


Edit I have not sprayed pac-low with dial and spray it was propiconazole.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I had uneven coverage after the First app but with more apps it evened out.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

It's been 6 days since I sprayed the 3 test areas. Hard to determine much at this point. It is very likely the PGR from the previous spraying is still active. I can report as you can see from the pictures that there is no damage or brown / yellow spots. We'll see as we get another week or two into it what happens. Also note the test was done in the back yard which is a mix of 419 and common bermudagrass. I would say I found the hardest part was keeping the hose from dragging across areas that had already been sprayed which would of course knock the chemicals off the grass blades. It this point I would say yes you can apply PGR to bermudagrass with the end of hose sprayer is that is your only or best choice. For me, I think I'm going to look for a better tank sprayer solution that is faster than the Ryobi 1 gallon sprayer I have.


This is section 1 which was sprayed with only feature and no PGR.


This is section 2 which was sprayed with PGR and Feature using the end of hose sprayer.


This is section 3 which was sprayed with PGR and Feature using Ryobi tank sprayer.


----------



## visconti (Jul 30, 2019)

Since we have no PGR available around here i'm going for a run with Clomeq, marked as a 'natural' growth regulator. Might be of use to one of you:

https://onlinetopgarden.com/en/nutrition-supplements/bioquant-bio-clomeq-250-ml


----------

